# WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures



## o2toh20 (Jul 1, 2004)

I am just starting my 2.0 turbo project and am wondering if anyone has any pics I can use for reference.
If anyone has any advice or tips it would be appreciated








[email protected]


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (o2toh20)*

I am not sure what kind of pictures you are looking for, but here are a few.


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

Question for the poster above...How tight of a fit is that manifold and what turbo are you running? I just bought the same manifold but by all mocking measurements I've done, it seems to just graze the firewall and I'll have to rip out the heat resistant sheet (REALLY don't wanna do..)


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

The turbo is a garrett T3 .60 trim and it is pretty tight in there. The compressor will touch the heat shield at times, I can just get a finger between them. The flanges on this manifold are really thick, I have thought about having it shaved an 1/8th of an inch on the front and back, but I don't know if thats a good idea or not. In this picture see the hooks we used to rock the engine to get the turbo over the studs. 








It is pretty tight.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

mine is also tight with the k25 and audi 5k manifold.....prolly can get 1.5inches.....as for shaving the flanges, i wouldnt suggest it, ive done it before and they end up warping a little bit and it becomes more of a pain that its worth for those few inches.....if your concerned you can actually get a BFI set of motormounts, and just dont shave the rear one down as much.....will give you better clearance, especially cuz the motor will have a more difficult time torquing back cuz that mount will be higher now and prolly poly/delrin


----------



## o2toh20 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

Great pics! 
I have the same turbo/manifold
I stil need to buy piping and a few other things 
More pics the better
thanks


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (o2toh20)*

























(Ignore the upside down, ATP manifold...







)


_Modified by crashnburn987 at 2:25 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (o2toh20)*

here ya go




Tips, take your time and do it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (GTijoejoe)*

mine


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (96jettasexer)*

my work in progress!


























_Modified by anti bling at 7:43 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (anti bling)*

Mine






























10 Tips to help you out:
1. Put the MAF right before the throttle body. Then you can run any BOV you want.
2. Install the wastegate before you mount the manifold.








3. Use all T-bolt clamps
4. Install the ISV after the MAF. Also the EGR valve is not needed
5. Buy lots of hose clamps in bulk.. save money
6. buy mandrel bend tubing only!!
7. V-band Clamps are your friends
8. Know how to use your sawzall well
9. http://www.siliconeintakes.com is awesome
10. REPLACE EVERY BOLT YOU TAKE OUT WITH A NEW ONE!!!!!



















































































_Modified by TheVolksracer at 5:13 AM 5-5-2006_


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (TheVolksracer)*

^^^^^^^ does that work? with the maf sensor inline under boost? another thing.... wouldn't the blow off valve work better and reduce lag by being closer to the throttle body. it looks nice how does it drive what are the specs? sorry i dont meen to hijack this tread.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (anti bling)*

It drives nice. Liek the turbo came stock on it. The BOV woudl prolly be better closer to the TB... but oh well







Thats how it is, and it works
Setup
8lbs of boost
Garret T3/T40b
XS 38mm external wastegate
EIP Stage 1 chip
EIP rising rate fuel pressure regulator
Greddy type s BOV
AEM wideband 02 sensor
Stage 3 cluuthnet clutch and pp upgrade w/ lightened fly
MAnual boost controller
2.5 exhaust and DP, all custom made by me
Zornig Tublarar manifold


_Modified by TheVolksracer at 5:26 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_ ^^^^^^^ does that work? with the maf sensor inline under boost? another thing.... wouldn't the blow off valve work better and reduce lag by being closer to the throttle body. it looks nice how does it drive what are the specs? sorry i dont meen to hijack this tread.

the MAF will work in the charge pipes, but it also destroys it much faster. I personally wouldn't suggest it.
The by pass valve isn't really a huge issue with it's placement, the pipes will depressurize pretty darn fast. Its been placed in all kinds of placements even on high HP cars.


----------



## o2toh20 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (o2toh20)*

Awesome! Great pics!
Keep 'em coming and thanx for the tips!
This is all I have so far but I'd like a complete setup in the next 4 weeks




Goin in the 95 CL 2.0


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (o2toh20)*

hey bud, when you finish your 2.ot. we should meet up, im from toronto as well! like to see your ride. 
anyways, i say ditch that intercooler at once, and just get a fmic. unless youre gonna place that ic where direct cool air gets to it.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_the MAF will work in the charge pipes, but it also destroys it much faster. I personally wouldn't suggest it.
The by pass valve isn't really a huge issue with it's placement, the pipes will depressurize pretty darn fast. Its been placed in all kinds of placements even on high HP cars.


How would this mess up the MAF???


----------



## BillShanley (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (TheVolksracer)*









Who welded that crap?


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (BillShanley)*

old pic...its cleaned up alot now


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_

How would this mess up the MAF???

you are shoving more air for a sensor that it was not designed for, especially at the temperatures of the boosted air. 
Understand? it does work, but it won't work forever, they burn out faster.


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
you are shoving more air for a sensor that it was not designed for, especially at the temperatures of the boosted air. 
Understand? it does work, but it won't work forever, they burn out faster.

Where is a better place to position it then without going to a MAP sensor? 
What brand of DOWNPIPE do any of you guys use? I'm having a B*tch of a time finding a premade one except ATP but I'm wary of there fit and quality. I could get a custom one in town but it would be spendy and none of the muffler shops have much experience with FI


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
Where is a better place to position it then without going to a MAP sensor? 


just get a diverter valve, re-route it, and leave the maf where it is. that way, you wont have to worry about anything!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_
Where is a better place to position it then without going to a MAP sensor? 
What brand of DOWNPIPE do any of you guys use? I'm having a B*tch of a time finding a premade one except ATP but I'm wary of there fit and quality. I could get a custom one in town but it would be spendy and none of the muffler shops have much experience with FI









basically what G-Boi said, like C2 motorsports, they have put in the time to utilize the stock MAF on the intake. Usually by pass valves that vent to the atmosphere disrupts the measured intake air flow. DV valves in this case are the way to go.
In my opinion, a MAP sensor is the best choice over all.
My Dp is custom made, and so is all of my piping, and setup.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (GTijoejoe)*

Yeah first of all i am OBD1 so . That equals No C2 software or anything. Or else i would have gone with them.

Welds.
That was my first time







I think i did pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *BillShanley* »_








Who welded that crap?


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

Well I had planned on a DV in the first place (just got it in the mail two days ago) but I thought you guys were talking about the general mounting in the first place. It was kind of misleading or else I'm just slower than usual. 
Anyone else wanna speak up about where I can buy a mass-produced DP before I have to order through ATP?


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

make one.. its easy







Juat order some v-bands, and some 2.5 inch u-bends


----------



## VDUBIN (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*

Freakin make one man... all you need is the flanges. Take the car to a muffler shop have them weld it up, costs about 75 bucks. it's really easy...
Come out of the turbo, turn down, get to the bottom of the firewall, turn back, put in the flex joint, add another flange and you're done.
While you're at it, if you have an external wastegate have that welded in too. Just make sure it joins the down pipe at an angle and is about 12- 16 inches from the turbo.


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (VDUBIN)*









































T3 .60, Digi-1 management, 32lb injectors, custom JSP short runner intake, HUGE fmic.


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (TheVolksracer)*









whats that nipple with the hose coming out of the intercooler pipe near the trottle body?







(it has a black hose)


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (JoL)*

Ok here is my car....









































Here is the Specs of my setup......
1999 MK3 Jetta Wolfsburg engine/trans/dash/brakes 22,000 miles Stock compression, Atp manifold, Tial 38/40 hybrid wast gate piped back into down pipe, 3 inch down pipe, no cat, 3 inch exhaust mid pipe to 2 1/2 borla muffler,
T3 Turbo 48 hot 60 cold... 3 inch air intake with custom 3 inch maf all stainless steel, 2 1/2 stainless inner-cooler piping 2 1/2 inch bar and plate inercooler 7x18x3 flat black....forge 007 dirverter valve,
440 injectors C2 440 injector fueling chip stock 3 bar fuel regulator 12 PSI Boost.
11lb. Flywheel 2.0 16v performance clutch and pressure plate.
Now I just need to hit the Dyno for some numbers...
It is fun watching MK4 1.8t's disappear in the mirror as I walk away from them....Let's have a moment of silence for those poor folks


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

That is going to look good.


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (JoL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoL* »_








whats that nipple with the hose coming out of the intercooler pipe near the trottle body?







(it has a black hose)


ISV







took me a little while to figure out where that thign goes haha... after the MAF


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

ISV...?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_


















Now that is an interesting intake manifold. A nice option over an SRI! Just tig welded up some aluminum?


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (JoL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoL* »_ISV...?


Idle stabilizer valve. I have OBD 1


----------



## timbo2pointO (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (TheVolksracer)*


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (TheVolksracer)*

ohh thats why lol im ob2


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

Yup. Chop the manifold in half, get some aluminum tube, and then extend it. Works awesome, we just finished another car (mine) using the same system...









Intercooler parts are on order from Ontario, should have the TDI IC installed by the end of the month, then just tuning to deal with...


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

another shot before the ISV and DV were installed.


----------



## o2toh20 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (timbo2pointO)*


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (o2toh20)*

Shoulda just used the stock manifold in that last application


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*

And be like everyone else? Trust me, this setup works MUCH better. We're reducing the piping length by almost 3 feet this way.


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperChicken13* »_And be like everyone else? Trust me, this setup works MUCH better. We're reducing the piping length by almost 3 feet this way.

just to add 5 feet when the intercooler gets installed.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (anti bling)*

If your adding an intercooler its one thing but from turbo to stock throttle body location it would have been like a 6'' hose....all those silicone connectors are loot also










_Modified by MDTurborocco at 7:29 AM 5-15-2006_


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_just to add 5 feet when the intercooler gets installed.
















I'm talking with the IC installed. Instead of having to loop around the motor and back, it just goes to the IC, and right back to the TB. The shorter runners help with the mid and upper range power too.


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_If your adding an intercooler its one thing but from turbo to stock throttle body location it would have been like a 6'' hose....all those silicone connectors are loot also









_Modified by MDTurborocco at 7:29 AM 5-15-2006_

daymmmmm lets soo more pics of that please!


----------



## o2toh20 (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (JoL)*

sweet dam!
nice set ups mang
hope u don't mind but i'm saving all pics for reference


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

I painted my pipes a few days ago, I need to scrub my bay.


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_If your adding an intercooler its one thing but from turbo to stock throttle body location it would have been like a 6'' hose....all those silicone connectors are loot also









_Modified by MDTurborocco at 7:29 AM 5-15-2006_


mooooaaaarrrr info


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (MattyDVR6)*

yes MORE!


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (JoL)*

That was my never finished setup from over a year ago. ATP manifold modified with external wg. T3/T4E .48 stage 3 50trim. 4 extra 500cc injectors, 1 in each intake runner. Nothin special but its nice never runnin out of fuel.... If C2 offered a nice setup back than I would have gone that route







Oh ya that pipe was layin around so I just took a shot at how simple a non intercooled setup is. Dont skimp on intercooling if your lookin for good power....


_Modified by MDTurborocco at 11:33 PM 5-19-2006_


----------



## V3n7098 (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: WANTED: 2.0 Turbo aba Pictures (BillShanley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillShanley* »_








Who welded that crap?


LOL!!!


----------

